
Comdb2 is open sourced - alexjscotti
https://github.com/bloomberg/comdb2
======
michaelmaguire
WOOT

[https://github.com/bloomberg/comdb2](https://github.com/bloomberg/comdb2)

Congrats!

Do you still get the Ship It award sticker if you left the company before it
shipped?

------
davidgaleano
VLDB 2016 paper with some benchmarks here:
[http://www.vldb.org/pvldb/vol9/p1377-scotti.pdf](http://www.vldb.org/pvldb/vol9/p1377-scotti.pdf)

